# So proud of my 7-yr old daughter...



## TonyEnjoyD (30 Jun 2012)

Just done the Virgin Money cyclone ride A with my 7-yr old daughter attached on a trail-A-bike.
I was using my heavy Claude butler urban 300 hybrid and the flats and downhills were fine if not fast, but even slight inclines were hard, and hills! Every one felt like Everest!!!

We did however finish it, and with the ride to and from the start we clocked 38.2 miles with 3hrs 23 actual ride time, so not bad at all. Pleasantly surprised actually.

My daughter never whined once and squealed with delight every time we motored through deep puddles of sped down the hills (maxed at 27mph).
I am really proud of her.

She's getting her first geared bike for her birthday next week so next year she'll be riding it on her own.... Bike that is.

Was also talking to a lady at a timing station and she was asking me about the Great North Bike Ride, 60 miles from Sea Houses to Tynemouth down the North Eat coast, and if it's relatively safe for children?
So, as I have one that ride twice myself, I may take my daughter on it the year after next.


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jun 2012)

That's brilliant mate! Saw lots of kids involved in today's event. Absolutely brilliant to see.


----------



## MattHB (30 Jun 2012)

That's amazing


----------



## carolonabike (30 Jun 2012)

I saw you near Callerton , I was very impressed and she looked like she was having a great time, you are right to be proud. There were a lot of children riding today which is great to see. Altogether a great day, and with sunshine!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (30 Jun 2012)

carolonabike said:


> I saw you near Callerton , I was very impressed and she looked like she was having a great time, you are right to be proud. There were a lot of children riding today which is great to see. Altogether a great day, and with sunshine!


Did I still have a smile on my face?
I probably did as in that dip just before callerton there was a monster pothole that took out the tyres on loadsa roadies - no kidding, there were at least six changing tubes in a 25 yard stretch!

There were lots of young children on the ride so I was chuffed to be part f it this year


----------



## carolonabike (30 Jun 2012)

Yes, you were both smiling, I went down that potholewith a bang just after I passed you, how I avoided a puncture I'm not sure, just a bit of good luck but I counted about 10 people on the roadside just after that.


----------



## LosingFocus (1 Jul 2012)

So the same guy who lectures someone about putting their daughter in danger by driving slowly with her out of the sun roof then decides to power down a hill at 27mph on a bike with his daughter attached to the back by a non standard component which lowers stability...


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jul 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> So the same guy who lectures someone about putting their daughter in danger by driving slowly with her out of the sun roof then decides to power down a hill at 27mph on a bike with his daughter attached to the back by a non standard component which lowers stability...


 
Presumably these trail-a-bike things are safety tested and approved for road use. I can't comment on the kid-out-the-sunroof scenario, because I don't know the details, but doing so on public roads is illegal at any speed.


----------



## Psycolist (1 Jul 2012)

Sunroof - no sunroof - woteva, I wouldnt want to do 27mph towing an empty trailgator, let alone with a child on board.. Just coz somethings not illegal dosnt make it a right thing to do ! I think that was very foolish, let alone be proud to have done it. I wonder wot would have happened if you had hit that pothole and got a puncture or bounced y'daughter out of her seat !


----------



## David Dobedoe (5 Jul 2012)

Tag alongs are great. My daughter (aged 6 & 3/4) has now moved onto the back of a Tandem. But when we were 'tag alonging' we did all sorts including the 'blue' mountain bike routes at Whinlatter, trips to cafes and expeditions to the library. We gradually built up our experience and what I really liked was that we could ride in places where a child's control and judgement were not a limitation. Most children hurt on bicycles do so by losing control going downhill. And yes I was one of those 40 odd years ago. enjoy your tag alongs....


----------



## Andy_R (5 Jul 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> So the same guy who lectures someone about putting their daughter in danger by driving slowly with her out of the sun roof then decides to power down a hill at 27mph on a bike with his daughter attached to the back by a non standard component which lowers stability...


I think the thing you're missing here is that his daughter had a great time, and is more likely to continue cycling as she gets older. *More people cycling, more often.* Good on you Tony! (and Miss Tony Jnr)

Oh, and BTW, trail-a-bikes are designed for a purpose - trailing bikes. Sunroofs are designed for a purpose - letting sunlight in, not teenage girls out.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (6 Jul 2012)

Hey, I forgot to pop into this section of the forum this week.
Thanks for ALL the feedback.

I'll not reply with a huge email about risk, and control as well as safety testing and he laws of physics on a perfectly straight road with no debris and slowing down well in advance of any cornering.
Also 'twas some 10 miles before the pothole which we went over at around 15'.
AND a completely different set of circumstances so nt comparable

Do you just troll posts looking to wind people up?


----------



## Chris-H (6 Jul 2012)

No matter whats been said and done in the past the important thing here is the op had a great day out with he's daughter and no doubt one they'll remember for many years to come........good on you mate


----------

